# Mustaches



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Ladies, do you like to kiss a man whose mustache covers his upper lip?


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

No.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Nope! 

And my bf has a beard and mustache... He always keeps it trimmed before we get busy, or we ain't getting busy.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

To be honest, I don't like eating when my moustache covers my upper lip. 
But why poll a personal preference?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Cant stand kissing a guy with a moustache full stop.


----------



## Cindywife (Nov 5, 2021)

No. I like clean shaven.


----------



## Pip’sJourney (Mar 17, 2021)

It is a no for me too.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm not the least bit attracted to a man with facial hair, including mustaches. I really hate chin hair. I want to see a man's whole face. I think chin hair makes them look like little elves and there's something pubic about it.

Of course any facial hair can be very unpleasant to kiss around or nuzzle around, though I speak from very limited experience since I never have liked it. I suppose it's no worse to the touch than a shaven man who has very coarse hair and it's like touching sandpaper even though they're shaven. But at least they look good right after they shave.

That said, I see why men sometimes want to grow hair. And I certainly don't mind if they have beards and all that if they're just friends. I'm just not attracted to it.


----------



## Cindywife (Nov 5, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I think chin hair makes them look like little elves and there's something pubic about it.


That's hilarious. 💋


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Sorry I'm butting into the ladies conversation, but conveying my wife's preference. My wife likes the look of a very close and well groomed beard and mustache, but she hates when she can fell my mustache while kissing her. I'm actually self conscious when my moustache gets long enough that I can feel it when we kiss. So I try to walk that fine line.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I'm not the least bit attracted to a man with facial hair, including mustaches. I really hate chin hair. I want to see a man's whole face. I think chin hair makes them look like little elves and there's something pubic about it.
> 
> Of course any facial hair can be very unpleasant to kiss around or nuzzle around, though I speak from very limited experience since I never have liked it. I suppose it's no worse to the touch than a shaven man who has very coarse hair and it's like touching sandpaper even though they're shaven. But at least they look good right after they shave.
> 
> That said, I see why men sometimes want to grow hair. And I certainly don't mind if they have beards and all that if they're just friends. I'm just not attracted to it.


I used to think that too. Then I got a look at my bf with his bear and moustache. Sexy... Reowr.



BigDaddyNY said:


> Sorry I'm butting into the ladies conversation, but conveying my wife's preference. My wife likes the look of a very close and well groomed beard and mustache, but she hates when she can fell my mustache while kissing her. I'm actually self conscious when my moustache gets long enough that I can feel it when we kiss. So I try to walk that fine line.


Sounds hot!


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

I need to be clean shaven in order for my wife and I to "get busy."


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TXTrini said:


> I used to think that too. Then I got a look at my bf with his bear and moustache. Sexy... Reowr.
> 
> 
> Sounds hot!


It's good that we're all attracted to different things. But gents, remember, you can always shave. then if needed you can always grow it back.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I have to share a funny story about my wife.

First off for background, I have a baby face. 

I had a mustache since I was 19, otherwise I look like a little boy. 

My wife does not like facial hair on men and always kind of *****ed about it and would always make little comments about not liking how it would tickle her nose when we kiss and she has even said it’s the reason she doesn’t like receiving oral sex.

For our ten year anniversary I figured I’d surprise her and give her what she had always been asking for
.
I shaved it all off before I left for work.

It had been over 20 years since I was completely clean shaven.

I walked in the door and she just stared at me and then turned around and walked away and back to whatever she was doing. 

That kind of told me everything I needed to know. 

A few days later she told me I had to grow it back. She said I wasn’t bad looking clean shaven per se. 

and she even said it was nice not feeling it tickle her lip or nose. 

But she just couldn’t deal with feeling like a pedophile any time she was with me. 

Even at 40some years old, I still looked like a young, teenage boy.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

oldshirt said:


> I have to share a funny story about my wife.
> 
> First off for background, I have a baby face.
> 
> ...


See, that's the excuse my old flame used for growing one, but in his case it wasn't true. He had the best face ever. I wanted to see it. I imagine as he aged, his cheeks got a little jowly and he couldn't handle it. I could have handled it better than the trimmed beard. But hey, he was a professor, and I think that's really part of why he did that, too. It's like a thing.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

My bf has a short, well-groomed beard and mustache and I love it. Very attractive! But his mustache is short and does not curl over his lip. I think if I felt a lot of mustache hair while kissing him, that might not be appealing.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Both of my husbands had moustaches. I had no issue with it, since both of them kept the hair well trimmed. However, I can see the downside to that particular type of facial hair. Both of them complained when they got head colds and things got a bit messy.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I had never grown a beard or mustache, but when i started dating my wife, she told me that she loved facial hair. I have never been without some sort of beard and mustache combo since (33+ years). She did NOT LIKE when I did a fu Manchu, so i of course kept that until she stopped complaining!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Full beard and mustache here and not one compliant. 🙂


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Everyone has their own preferences. Personally I like some beards providing they are not like Lincoln beards, or weird hipster facial hair, or that weird red neck beard with gaps in it. Well groomed and normal looking facial hair is good. If you have a handsome face, it tends to look good without or with. Some people ONLY look good with facial hair.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> I had never grown a beard or mustache, but when i started dating my wife, she told me that she loved facial hair. I have never been without some sort of beard and mustache combo since (33+ years). She did NOT LIKE when I did a fu Manchu, so i if course kept that until she stopped complaining!


I love it that you went straight to rocking the Fu Manchu! Hahaha. And why not? Hey, at least that resembles head hair. I like long head hair.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

joannacroc said:


> Everyone has their own preferences. Personally I like some beards providing they are not like Lincoln beards, or weird hipster facial hair, or that weird red neck beard with gaps in it. Well groomed and normal looking facial hair is good. If you have a handsome face, it tends to look good without or with. Some people ONLY look good with facial hair.


Hipster facial hair is the worst. I mean, I can respect a haired up country boy or biker, because it's a classic image...but the half-baked hipster facial hair is just, well, random. An early "sort of" boyfriend had the first goatee I had encountered, and it was thin and he was blond, and it just looked like baby dribble from a distance.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> Ladies, do you like to kiss a man whose mustache covers his upper lip?


I'm less interested in the question than the WHY. @Blondilocks is there a certain mustached gentleman caller knocking on your door? 😉😁


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

But for science purposes, I don't like stand alone mustaches. But I lose my mind for full, thick, well kept beards....with the mustache clipped close to the line of the upper lip. My infatuation is so strong that I lose it to the point that my fingers twitch imagining running them through the beard while kissing. {I just growled a little} Yeah, I have issues.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Lila said:


> But for science purposes, I don't like stand alone mustaches. But I lose my mind for full, thick, well kept beards....with the mustache clipped close to the line of the upper lip. My infatuation is so strong that I lose it to the point that my fingers twitch imagining running them through the beard while kissing. {I just growled a little} Yeah, I have issues.


Only some men can pull off the "mustache only" look......Tom Selleck and Sam Elliot come to mind. Everyone else looks like a stereotypical cop or 70's porn star


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Lila said:


> I'm less interested in the question than the WHY. @Blondilocks is there a certain mustached gentleman caller knocking on your door? 😉😁


Not lately. I turn down all whether they are clean shaven or not. Just was wondering after seeing some pics with the mustache covering the lip. My husband used to participate in mustache growing contests and they never thrilled me. Clean shaven for me, please.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> Only some men can pull off the "mustache only" look......Tom Selleck and Sam Elliot come to mind. Everyone else looks like a stereotypical cop or 70's porn star


I will add Aaron Rodgers to that list. I don't find him attractive but he pulled off the porn stache a few years ago. 

True story that might be a little too much TMI. My ex wore the mustache and goatee for about a year. When he told me he was going to get rid of it, I begged him to keep the mustache for a little sexy times role play if you catch my drift. Well that totally back fired. He ended up looking like Ned Flanders and I could not stop laughing. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

My girlfriends liked my mustache for the rides but not for the kissing  .


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

looking at you.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

I have a mustache and a beard and I don't like it. It annoys me. Well, not completely. I definitely look more badass with it for sure. 

So why do I put up with it? My wife likes it and as a result, we have more sex. 


I'm just a simple man, really. I can handle the itchiness and extra upkeep of a beard and mustache if it causes boobs to be in my face more often.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mrs. C likes hair...... everywhere.....


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

In addition to my wife promising she will dump me if I go bald. She has also told me, if I grow a moustache or even worse a beard she will dump me for that as well.


----------



## mindyb (Dec 10, 2021)

Nope, prefer some stubble or a clean shave.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Not a fan of moustache on its own, but a well groomed beard…oh my yes please!


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Wife likes when I wear goatee. Had that or full beard for years. Shaved it all off this year. Needed a change. No complaints from her. It’s my face, as she says


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I forgot...no Dali's unless you're Dali.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Personal said:


> In addition to my wife promising she will dump me if I go bald. She has also told me, if I grow a moustache or even worse a beard she will dump me for that as well.


Her love is fleeting and follicle-based lol


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

For the sake of gender equality....I'm a guy and hate kissing a woman with moustache.
So there.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Cooper said:


> For the sake of gender equality....I'm a guy and hate kissing a woman with moustache.
> So there.


But I do love a woman with back hair. Keeps me warm at night!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

joannacroc said:


> Her love is fleeting and follicle-based lol


LOL You couldn't pry her from Personal with a crowbar.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

My wife is ok with my beard (and baldness) but has her boundaries.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Wife likes mine, i think it is the more salt less pepper makes me look older. She was self concious for years that i was same age as her baby brother. Now my facial hair is more grey/white it makes me look older. Women have always thought i was 10 yrs older. Must have been mannerisms, music. 

I do not like when the hair gets long enough to roll over the top of my lip, so i keep it trimmed shorter. More like Sean Connery.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Basically this, though my hairline has not receeded to this extent. Nor did i have his bank account. 😂Must be my Scottish ancestry.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

My gal says she like my facial hair and wants me to keep it unkempt, when I asked her why she informed me it’s because her mother hates it. And that is an idea I can get behind.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Batman does have a trimmed beard and mo combo and slightly long hair. It suits him. I like it. Working in our yard, he came inside all dirty and bit sweaty, jeans and flannel shirt with sleeves rolled up. MREOW.

Although on occasion he has leaned his face/head against my shoulder while watching tv together and ouchie-prickle-face Batman! Still, I’ll take it.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

My husband used to complain my mustache tickled his balls.


----------



## Uniqueusername (Dec 24, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> Ladies, do you like to kiss a man whose mustache covers his upper lip?


I don’t like it, especially during oral sex.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

I've worn a moustache for the majority of my adult life. My wife hates when I shave it off because she says I have no top lip lol.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Last time I sported a porn star stache was when I was in my late 20s… I had posted that pic previously. Now if I wear facial hair (more salt than pepper) I just look old. I don’t need to look old, when I am old. Wife would prefer I shave. I have yet to convince her that I like clams over seaweed


----------



## shayshay (Dec 28, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> Ladies, do you like to kiss a man whose mustache covers his upper lip?


I hated mustache, it just feels weird and itchy and unsanitary idk


----------



## Erudite (Jan 28, 2015)

I like facial hair ALOT as a rule but if the beard is so long you could model in a shampoo commercial (think that slow mo hair toss) I am out. LOL NO duck Dynasty or ZZ Top immitations please!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Well the W likes the stache and beard. I guess I'll keep it. Rarely do I have a full beard but I do now and she wants me to keep it. No worries during oral sex for her. 👍👍👍👍


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Well the W likes the stache and beard. I guess I'll keep it. Rarely do I have a full beard but I do now and she wants me to keep it. No worries during oral sex for her. 👍👍👍👍


I dare ya:










Ha-ha. At least it isn't a soup strainer.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> I dare ya:
> 
> View attachment 81744
> 
> ...


Good Lord!!

No, no! The most I do is wash the stache and beard with special beard shampoo and conditioner, smells like vanilla and a hint of bourbon.


----------

